# Hi!! Nieuw Hier



## Vleeshomp (May 31, 2011)

Hi allen !

na een poosje te hebben meegekeken heb ik besloten mijzelf hier maar eens te registreren... WUS is natuurlijk de grootste klokkenp*rn*site van de wereld en als je daar niet geregistreerd staat tel je niet mee:-d

bovendien is het natuurlijk leuk om bij het Nederlandse gedeelte te gaan posten!

maar nu even wat korte info over mijzelf ;

Mike
24 jr
Langstudeerder ( maar dit jaar eindelijk klaar!)
Part-time telefoonboer bij de grootste meegluur/profiteer provider van NL ;-)
Horloge en denim-geek!

en natuurlijk de foto's ( want jezelf bekend maken zonder foto's = :rodekaart )
(quick shots)
G5500-c Red








DW6900-MS








Parnis PVD GMT









en mijn baby's








( Sea-Dweller uit '00, PRPS Limited Edition Selvedge Barracuda 162 v 250 en mijn PERSOL 714 Steve McQueen Limited )

en dan als afsluiter mijn wishlist :

Dit jaar gaan er zeker nog komen :

een G-Shock Mudman
een leuke limited G-Shock ( sjors tips?) ( i'm a sucker for limiteds  )
Omega Speedmaster of toch die IWC Top Gun

En ooooooooooooooit als de jackpot hit ( wat natuurlijk ook in de vorm van een leuke baan mag zijn ):

Rolex Daytona wit goud
Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711-1a
A Lange & Sohne 1
Rolex Explorer II 1655


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Vleeshomp said:


> 24 jr
> Langstudeerder ( maar dit jaar eindelijk klaar!)
> 
> 
> ...


Welkom Mike!

We zitten in exact hetzelfde bootje zo te horen ;-)

Geweldige Sea-dweller trouwens!

Cheers, 
LB


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Welkom Mike :-!


Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Racka (Nov 2, 2010)

Leuke collectie!

Leuk dat je je ook aansluit hier, welkom.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Welkom, ben je volgens mij ook al weleens tegen gekomen op een ander forum... of vergis ik me nu?

Vind de SD helemaal top en ook de DW6900-MS, mede omdat die een old-skool look heeft. Staat er nog iets op de verlanglijst?


----------



## Vleeshomp (May 31, 2011)

Bidle said:


> Welkom, ben je volgens mij ook al weleens tegen gekomen op een ander forum... of vergis ik me nu?
> 
> Vind de SD helemaal top en ook de DW6900-MS, mede omdat die een old-skool look heeft. Staat er nog iets op de verlanglijst?


Dat klopt ;-)

Op het forum waar je niet meer wilt posten ;-)


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Vleeshomp said:


> Dat klopt ;-)
> 
> Op het forum waar je niet meer wilt posten ;-)


Aaah daar, blijft een prima forum hoor!

Enfin, staat er nog iets op de verlanglijst?


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hoi Vleeshomp,

Wat een alias, LOL. Welkom hier op Kaliber 2010. Die G-5500C-4 is heel S-Kool!  

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## -=RC=- (Nov 6, 2009)

Welkom Mike. 
Mooie Dweller, jammer van dat plastic


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Zat nog even te kijken naar je foto's... 

die eerste,... is die rood?? Lijkt namelijk meer op roze en er moet volgens mij een nieuw batterijtje in. ;-)


----------



## Vleeshomp (May 31, 2011)

Bidle said:


> Aaah daar, blijft een prima forum hoor!
> 
> Enfin, staat er nog iets op de verlanglijst?


Voor dit jaar dan nog een paar leuke g-shocks waaronder een mudman en wat limiteds...
En als grote aanschaf twijfel ik nog aan een Speedmaster Prof. / IWC Top Gun / of toch maar eens een nieuwe auto....


----------



## Vleeshomp (May 31, 2011)

Bidle said:


> Zat nog even te kijken naar je foto's...
> 
> die eerste,... is die rood?? Lijkt namelijk meer op roze en er moet volgens mij een nieuw batterijtje in. ;-)


Haha hij is echt rood incl scherm... T was ook maar een quick-shot

Het is gelukkig een solar dus geen batterijen!

T is mijn party watch!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Vleeshomp said:


> Haha hij is echt rood incl scherm... T was ook maar een quick-shot
> 
> Het is gelukkig een solar dus geen batterijen!
> 
> T is mijn party watch!


Moet zeggen dat ik gekleurde G-shocks steeds leuker vind. Komt door die meneer die hier af en toe post en er veels te enthousiast over weet te bloggen. ;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Vleeshomp said:


> en mijn baby's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Persol *kwijl*


----------



## Vleeshomp (May 31, 2011)

Speciaal voor bidle een iets betere foto


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Vleeshomp said:


> Speciaal voor bidle een iets betere foto


Ah ja, dit is beter; Nu zie ik het hij is donker oranje!! ;-)

Nee hoor, maak maar gein, ziet er zo weer een stuk beter uit!! |>


----------



## malus65 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hallo Mike,

leuk je hier ook te zien. Je hebt een hele gevarieerde collectie in ieder geval!


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Zo, nu ook op dit forum, welkom.
Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik hier niet zo heel vaak post. Ik lees wel heel veel voornamelijk op de andere subfora. 
Eigenlijk zijn het er teveel hier, maar het diveforum probeer ik wel in de gaten te houden.


----------



## Vleeshomp (May 31, 2011)

Dat is wel waar ja. Ik hou zelf kaliber 2010/public/rolex fora actief bij. Daarnaast de high end vior de eyecandy's


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Ik moet zeggen dat ik niet specifiek bij subfora kom, kom bijna overal wel op een paar na. Vaak ook via Tapatalk en dan de ongelezen berichten... dus dan kom je sowieso overal. Vind het overigens jammer dat dit forum niet een actieve onderwerpen heeft..... of heb ik iets over het hoofd gezien!?


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Bidle said:


> Ik moet zeggen dat ik niet specifiek bij subfora kom, kom bijna overal wel op een paar na. Vaak ook via Tapatalk en dan de ongelezen berichten... dus dan kom je sowieso overal. Vind het overigens jammer dat dit forum niet een actieve onderwerpen heeft..... of heb ik iets over het hoofd gezien!?


Je kan wel in de hoofdpagina linksbovenaan op "New Posts" klikken, dan krijg je ook wel een beetje een idee van wat er gaande is. Maar er is niet echt een actieve topics lijst geloof ik. Ik maak er zelf geen gebruik van iig!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bidle said:


> Ik moet zeggen dat ik niet specifiek bij subfora kom, kom bijna overal wel op een paar na.


Klopt ;-) ik zag jou gisteren in de Doxa- en IWC-hoek en meen ook in de Omega-hoek. Eigenlijk is mijn interesse te breed en kom ik op teveel plaatsen (dat heet als ik tijd heb). Maar mijn favoriete plek is toch wel hier, het is hier gewoon gezellig |>

In het Omega forum liepen dingen uit de hand en heeft een van de stamgasten ('n vrouw notabene - daar moeten we juist zuinig op zijn) haar vertrek aangekondigd vanwege herhaalde persoonlijke aanvallen.

Het Fortis forum is gewoon saai en bezoek ik af en toe om op de hoogte te blijven van hetgeen zich in de wereld van Fortis afspeelt.

En dan de Te Koop afdeling - moet ik gewoon wegblijven want eigenlijk zie ik daar altijd wel wat. Tot dusver heb ik mij weten te bedwingen en ik vraag mij steeds af waarom ik mijzelf zo kwel :think:

Prettig weekend allemaal,
Ron


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Jaaaa,

Welkom ook hier op WUS.

"Hoe meer mensen hoe meer horloges"  Nice Rolex.


Quote "Horloge en denim-geek!" 

|> Hee,dat ben ik eigenlijk ook wel.


Proost,
Elf


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Temperarely said:


> Jaaaa,
> 
> Welkom ook hier op WUS.
> 
> ...


en specifiek Oris fan?


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Bidle said:


> en specifiek Oris fan?


Nou, meer specifiek het TT1 model van Oris. De rest van het Oris gamma boeit me niet helemaal. Op dit moment ook nog een Citizen duiker ,BY2000-55E,die alleen voor het "gelijkzetten" van Orissen dienst doet.
Als het goed is gaat er morgen een nieuw klokkie op het vliegtuig vanuit Japan, Heb ik ook weer eens wat nieuws te melden. 

Proost,Elf


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Temperarely said:


> Nou, meer specifiek het TT1 model van Oris. De rest van het Oris gamma boeit me niet helemaal. Op dit moment ook nog een Citizen duiker ,BY2000-55E,die alleen voor het "gelijkzetten" van Orissen dienst doet.
> Als het goed is gaat er morgen een nieuw klokkie op het vliegtuig vanuit Japan, Heb ik ook weer eens wat nieuws te melden.
> 
> Proost,Elf


Klinkt goed ben benieuwd wat het is!

Heb zelf een tijd lang een TT1 gehad en vond het voor duiken echt een super horloge. Mede omdat de mijne een regulateur was en de minutenwijzer eigenlijk de enige is die telt. Verder kwalitatief ook een perfect horloge. Heb hem toch weg gedaan omdat ik helaas maar niet kon wennen aan de kast vorm.

Hier nog één uit de oude doos:

Oris TT1 Meistertaucher Regulateur 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Bidle said:


> Klinkt goed ben benieuwd wat het is!
> 
> Heb zelf een tijd lang een TT1 gehad en vond het voor duiken echt een super horloge. Mede omdat de mijne een regulateur was en de minutenwijzer eigenlijk de enige is die telt. Verder kwalitatief ook een perfect horloge. Heb hem toch weg gedaan omdat ik helaas maar niet kon wennen aan de kast vorm.
> 
> ...


Meistertaucher mmmm.Dat is toch wel één van de mooiste Bidle. Jammer dat de kastvorm je tegen ging staan. Dat heb ik momenteel met de "gewone" duiker kast vormen. De lunettes/duikringen vind ik elke keer zo onzettend groot t.o.v. de kast maat. Als ik een nieuwe duiker zou moeten/mogen uitzoeken ,dan zou ik geeneens weten wat te kiezen,behalve weer een Oris. Alleen een "nog uit te komen" Certina action automatic "heb ik nog in het snotje", maar ik denk dat het deze ook niet gaat worden.

Elf.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Temperarely said:


> Meistertaucher mmmm.Dat is toch wel één van de mooiste Bidle. Jammer dat de kastvorm je tegen ging staan. Dat heb ik momenteel met de "gewone" duiker kast vormen. De lunettes/duikringen vind ik elke keer zo onzettend groot t.o.v. de kast maat. Als ik een nieuwe duiker zou moeten/mogen uitzoeken ,dan zou ik geeneens weten wat te kiezen,behalve weer een Oris. Alleen een "nog uit te komen" Certina action automatic "heb ik nog in het snotje", maar ik denk dat het deze ook niet gaat worden.
> 
> Elf.


Grappig zo vind ik die 'nieuwe' Pro-diver echt super, maar 51mm is gewoon te veel van het goede. Heb hem wel een paar keer omgehad maar mijn pols kan het gewoon echt niet hebben. Enkel dat op de bezel een lock zit vind ik niet echt handig. Mede omdat ik hem onderwater graag makkelijk wil kunnen verdraaien. 
Verder is de sluiting echt subliem.


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Bidle said:


> Grappig zo vind ik die 'nieuwe' Pro-diver echt super, maar 51mm is gewoon te veel van het goede. Heb hem wel een paar keer omgehad maar mijn pols kan het gewoon echt niet hebben. Enkel dat op de bezel een lock zit vind ik niet echt handig. Mede omdat ik hem onderwater graag makkelijk wil kunnen verdraaien.
> Verder is de sluiting echt subliem.


Soo hey,die vind ik echt helemaal niks :-d Dat is toch degene met die fietsband om de lunette? ;-) Brrrr wat groot. Volgens mij ga je de hele tijd linksaf als je m draagt:think:. Die sluiting is erg mooi en handig. "Die wol ik wel heb".

 Elf.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Temperarely said:


> Soo hey,die vind ik echt helemaal niks :-d Dat is toch degene met die fietsband om de lunette? ;-) Brrrr wat groot. Volgens mij ga je de hele tijd linksaf als je m draagt:think:. Die sluiting is erg mooi en handig. "Die wol ik wel heb".
> 
> Elf.


Yep, maar vind hem dus ook veels te groot. Als die 44mm was dus 6mm kleiner dan was ik er zeker voor gegaan. Nu is die idd veels te groot.


----------

